# angelfish breeding



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

hi i am new to this forum......and i have posted a few threads and i have kind of got the hang of this site...i was wondering what fish i can put in a angelfish breeding tank to distract them from etaing the eggs...it wont be anytime soon but i would like to know right now. there is a post of mine in the fish and aquarium pics under 37 eclipse look to see my tank...ty


----------



## BROKEisADisease (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, The Other Fish Would Eat the Eggs. So i Suggest just To Move the Parents Until Fry get Big enough.


----------

